# RecipeDB - Pacific Jade Blond



## Tony (27/4/08)

Pacific Jade Blond  Ale - Cream Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mashed in at 2L/kg at 52 deg for 20 min. Infused with boiling water to 64 deg for 1 hr. Infused with boiling water to 71 deg for mash out. Chilled and firmented with US-05 at 19 deg. I add 1.5 irish moss tablets to the boil (75 min) 8 min before the end...... i find this is the best time conbined with a good solid rolling boil for clarity. This isnt an overly hoppy beer. Its not APA. ITs aboit as 'comercial' as i get with my brewing but its nice to make a simple, down to earth beer that anyone will try and go....... Oh thats great! The Pacific Jade is kind of spicy and peppery, not so floral like most hops. Its very nice but subdued at the small amounts used here. If you want more hop charancer, add 50% more in the late aditions.1.047, 24 IBU, 8 EBC.Pacific Jade not in the Ricipe database list so i used Gem in the list. 75 Min addition was FWH in 75 min boil.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg IMC Ale Malt    3 kg IMC Pilsner    2 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.5 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.4 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.1 kg Weyermann Acidulated       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 75mins)    20 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 21.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.42%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Kai (27/4/08)

Looks great, Tony. Lovely base for testing the Jade.


----------



## rough60 (27/4/08)

Thanks Tony, looks like I'll have to stock up on my grain, and get yet another hop variety 
Cheers


----------



## Tony (27/4/08)

No worries....... didnt realise i posted this...... must be automatic?

This is a very nice beer........ its a comercial type beer. Something you would expect to but as a micro type offering. Its not over the top. It has subdued but plesant hops, a nice crisp maltiness, and the bitterness from the hops is firm but ballanced by the vienna and carahell maltiness that im glad i used in the recipe.

Would be great brewed with a kolsch yeast i recon!

cheers


----------



## dig (27/4/08)

Tony, your recipe lists Pacific Gem rather than Jade. Was it Jade? I'm interested in what you guys think of this hop.

EDIT: Just read your notes; no Pac Jade in database.


----------



## Ross (27/4/08)

It's Pacific Jade & i can confirm Tony's comments. a local brewer made a similar lager using MO & 10% wheat.
The beer is very nice, but lacking the intense aroma i was expecting.

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (27/4/08)

I would say the hop would be best used as a bittering hop in a spicy beer like a Belgian Pale Ale. It does have a fantastic firm bitterness. A definate full stop at the end of each mouthfull.

.


saying that it would be a good IPA bittering hop or English bitter............ christ, whith its subdued hop character its good for anything but good on its own too.

BTW...... this grain bill works really well. Would be great with any hop!

cheers


----------

